# Verlängerungs Kabel



## Wald Fee (24. Juni 2012)

*Verlängerungs Kabel*

Servus Leute,

Ich hab nen kleines Luxusproblem.
Ich benutze ein bequiet straight power e9 480 Watt cm in einen Define r3 Gehäuse und musste leider feststellen, dass das CPU und das Motherboard Kabel so kurz sind, das ich nur die Möglichkeit habe das Netzteil mit Lüfter nach unten einzubauen. Irgendwie find ich das ziemlich schade weil man so den schönen Lüftergrill und die orangenen Akzente des Lüfters nicht mehr sieht. 
Deswegen Lautet meine Frage: Gibt es Verlängerungs Kabel für das Straight Power e9?
Müssen ja nicht lang sein, geht ja nur um nen paar cm. Allerdings wenn sie gesleeved wären, wär das nice. 

Grüße
Wald Fee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verlängerungs Kabel*

Warum schaust du nicht mal hier vorbei, dort gibt es eigendlich alles was das Herz begehrt


----------

